# Order of workout routine daily??



## Boarder (Jan 21, 2008)

hey,

can i have help please with my workouts.

at the moment im working out 1 muscle per day doing about 9-10sets in total for 5 days with 2 days rest.

Eg,

Monday - Biceps

Tuesday - Chest

Wednesday - Triceps

Thursday - Abs, Shoulders

Friday - Back

someone said to me today that i should do arms chest then back as that will give better results...

Can someone give me a routine of which muscle i should do each day. like chest then back then shoulders etc...

hope someone can help!


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

yep mate would definately try combining muscle groups, there are a few examples of some excellent splits on the site. Also noticed that u are not training ur legs, any reason why not??


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

I like to split my whole body workout over two or possibly three days, chest, back and biceps on one day, shoulders and tri's another day and legs on a third day. There will be many offering u different splits and its a case of finding one to suit. I found another decent split is all the pressing motions one day and pulling motions on another. Suck it and see.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I do this 5 day split:-

mon - arms (bi's AND tri's, alternate the w/out)

tues- back (optional deadlifts)

weds- legs (optional deads here instead of above)

thurs- shoulders

fri- chest

Don't just do a bicep day, strikes me as a waste of a journey TBH. Do a full arms day and alternate the exercises bi/tri/bi/tri etc until you complete 3 different exercises for each. You need a leg day, its a massive muscle group with great exercises.

I do my abbs half way thru every day (im desperate for a flat gut!), it breaks up the monotony. Mind you im only 10 sets of 20, so it may not suit you.

This is just an example you might try for a change, there plenty of different views out there, just find one or two ya like!

Good luck


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

This is one of my personnel favorites...

Mon- Chest ( Heavy ) -Triceps ( light )

Tues-Back ( Heavy ) - Biceps ( light )

Wed. (off ) or Legs

Thurs- Chest (light ) - Triceps ( Heavy )

Fri- Back ( light ) - Biceps ( Heavy )

Sat- Legs ( Always Heavy ) or (off )

Sunday. OFF

Change it up as necessary -You will notice I did not include shoulders as I severally broke my left one a few years back and as a result have limited movement in that area. But if I did I would throw them in on Mondays and Thursdays while alternating heavy to light.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Seems a bit minimal Boarder,try...

Monecs,Tri's & abs - Protein & Sleep

Tue:Back,Bi's & abs - Protein & Sleep

Wed:delts,Traps & abs - Protein & Sleep

Thur:Quad's,ham's & Calves - Protein & Sleep

Fri:Cardio,Sauna & Swim - Protein & Sleep

Satrotien,Protein,Protein & Sleep

Sun:Church,Confession & Protein :becky:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Gazz said:


> Seems a bit minimal Boarder,try...
> 
> Monecs,Tri's & abs - Protein & Sleep
> 
> ...


Amen to that, Sunday is the most important. Must not miss Protein on a Sunday. Ooh yeh :nod:

Seriously tho i like the look of your friday, nice wind down huh!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

training 4 days on the trot isnt a sound plan for a natural trainer assuming theyre incorporating deads and squats into the routine.

far more realistic to have a days rest in between training days.

make sure you can grow and recover on a lower frequency before you go higher.

i`d suggest a monday wednesday friday split putting squats on the monday and deads on the friday or vice versa.


----------



## Boarder (Jan 21, 2008)

how can you do a muscle twice a week? i thought that was counter productive as not enough time to recover muscle. Also, my muscles ache for atleast 3 days if i work them properly so im sure i should wait for atleast a day after a muscle aches to work it out again?? maybe wrong...(kinda hope i am). should i start working 2 muscles a day, i can only really do 5 days a week in gym.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

who`s that to mate?

if your muscles still aching the next day - as it should-how come youre training on that day anyway lol

btw i train 3-4 muscle groups a workout.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

If you're refering to cellarats example he is prob just going in for quick pumps, and he is leaving 3 days inbetween. I like the look of and might try it sometime soon.

I don't like the sound of a 3 day week (its not for me, but sure works for many) i give my body a 6 days rest by totally focusing on 1 area a day. Gets me out of the gym within 45mins.

Dontchya just love that ache tho!! It'll get more bareable the longer you go on. Get to enjoy it, its a sure sign of growth.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

DOMS dont always mean growth mate-

my calves are always sore but dont grow as i wish lol

cellarats programme is good cos it`s of varying intensitys


----------



## Boarder (Jan 21, 2008)

my comment was aimed to everyone who works a muscle more than once a week. i train 5 days a week. a different muscle each day. eg, i work pecs monday then rest them till next monday. the previous days muscle aches, but im not working that muscle, so does it mean i cant work any muscle untill im completely ache free??


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Not sure if i totally understood that... Are you saying if you ache at all (anywhere) you should not workout any other part?? If thats what you ment then my answer is... no. You are going to get nowhere fast like this man. (forget the pain, train!)

One thing tho, i tend to split my arms day & chest day far apart for if i work my arms real hard i find i cannot bench-press effectivly the next couple of days, my Tris are knakkered. (some exercises use 2 or more muscle groups)

Apologies if i misunderstood the Q!


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Essentially,a training plan can be structured anyway you chose so that it suits your schedule and preferences. However, to be more successful, there are a number of principles that should be adhered to. The training frequency should be higher than with a simple 'body part once a week' split. It may be necessary to train a body part as much as 2-3 times a week. Various people will be thinking 'I could never recover quick enough to train a body part twice in seven days!' which is understandable given the soreness that many people feel in the muscle for several days after training. However, I will tell you now; it is possible, even for the natural trainer. The body is very plastic and will adapt to almost anything; by training a body part more frequently the soreness experienced will significantly subside. Furthermore, it has been shown that muscles will recover within 48-72 hours allowing them to be trained again.

Numerous times I have heard trainers complaining that if they try to train more often they become over-trained; increased frequency and overtraining are certainly not synonymous. I would suggest the problem lay in their nutrition, training or a lack of rest. To make this routine work it is necessary to make sure that you get enough sleep; this will vary from person to person but 8 hours is a good figure to aim for in most people. Also, as has been stated, the consumption of alcohol will only serve to hinder your progress due to its effects on the hormones that exist in the body. With these factors sorted and a proper diet in place, recovery will most certainly be sufficient for training a body part at least twice a week. The other issue is the relative intensity of the workout; training to or beyond failure for multiple sets will cause too much Central Nervous System (CNS) stress and will inevitably lead to overtraining. The CNS takes far longer than muscle to recover from a stressful bout of training which may be one of the reasons people believe they need to rest 7 days before training a muscle again.

As gaining lean muscle is not an easy task I am going to assume that you can train at least 4 if not 6 days a week with the latter being preferential (3 whole body workouts per week could be used when even 4 days is too much). By training more often, not only are you stimulating the muscles to grow, but you are ensuring certain conditions that serve to maintain a better body composition. The workouts can either be structured as 2 on 1 off whereby you will train 6 days a week or if this is not possible,four days.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Damm good read Gazz.


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Agreed Gazz, good read.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yup good post but it still doesnt change the fact that youre AVERAGE hardgainer/trainer doesnt have the recuperative abilites to train productively 4-6 x a week.

thats steroid based training barstadized by the media.

ive trained that frequently - thought i was doing ok - then i took the rose tinted spectacles off.

adequate rest for growth means days in the gym should at least equal days out of the gym.

being able to train more frequently is possible but for a minority only.

just my opinion tho...


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> yup good post but it still doesnt change the fact that youre AVERAGE hardgainer/trainer doesnt have the recuperative abilites to train productively 4-6 x a week.
> 
> thats steroid based training barstadized by the media.
> 
> ...


Cal is a great example low volume training and I know people who look in awesome shape who train twice a week and only do two exercises perbody part so they can do a whole body workout each time and take a few days to rest. It really is down to the individual, u need to try a few methods over a decent period of time to figure out what works best for ur goals.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yup its a case of being honest with yourself and trying all ways.

most dont tho lol.

i do try to stick to routines from the presteroid era...

oh and thanks nath!


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> yup good post but it still doesnt change the fact that youre AVERAGE hardgainer/trainer doesnt have the recuperative abilites to train productively 4-6 x a week.
> 
> thats steroid based training barstadized by the media.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you Cal.Thats why i started the post with:

Essentially,a training plan can be structured anyway you chose so that it suits your schedule and preferences.


----------



## Boarder (Jan 21, 2008)

thanks Gazz. i can train 5 times a week. for about 45mins a go... you reckon someone can give me a quick basis to set my workout on. eg,

monday - chest, biceps

tuesday - back - abs

etc...

would be appreciated


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Boarder said:


> thanks Gazz. i can train 5 times a week. for about 45mins a go... you reckon someone can give me a quick basis to set my workout on. eg,
> 
> monday - chest, biceps
> 
> ...


Yes that would be a good regime to start you off.

Mon.pecs,bi's and ab's

Tue:all of back,i.e.rohm's,posterior delt's,trap's,lower back and tri's

Wed:rest if you choose

Thur:ab's,quads,hamstring's and calve's

Friday:medial & anterior delts,maybe do chest and bi's again if you feel they've recovered enough from Monday!

Mix and match pretty much anyway you choose,week by week,i do,keeps my body on its toe's!


----------

